# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Norton 360 m'a dtect un malware heuristique, de risque 5/5, auquel seuls 50 utilisateurs ont eu affaire.

## Oppenheimer

Bonjour,

Dans l'entreprise d'informatique de mon chef, dveloppant un ERP  comptabilit analytique en temps rel, se trouve un ordinateur, sous Windows 7 et  BitDefender expir, utilis par divers employs en alternance, dont moi, ainsi que des stagiaires.

Je m'attendais pas mal  trouver quelque chose, mais pas  ce point...

Je dsinstalle BitDefender, redmarre, puis installe Norton 360 selon une de mes licences de disponibles; une premire tentative d'installation choue; j'essaie alors Norton Remove, leur ds-installateur ddi, mais qui n'avait pas les options prvues (dont r-installation complte). Je dsinstalle donc par Windows, et redmarre.
J'effectue une 2me tentative d'installation, et, aprs mes sueurs froides du paragraphe prcdent, cela russit. J'effectue les jeux de mises  jour complmentaires, jusqu' ne plus en trouver.

J'effectue alors une analyse complte de C:, et voil, au bout de 2H30 d'analyse, ce que je trouve..:

-Un malware dit heuristique, c'est--dire dtect d'aprs le comportement simul du malware, dont la signature ne suffisait pas; traduisez: un malware polymorphique, voire mtamorphique; ce genre de choses que la Russie peut envoyer  Isral pour faire dysfonctionner ses industries.

-Risque: 5/5.

-Nombre d'utilisateurs ayant eu affaire  ce malware: 50, sur bien des millions d'utilisateurs de Norton!

Qui dit mieux?

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

> Bonjour,
> ... Qui dit mieux?


 RAD  :;):  sauf que j'hsite  dire entre "quelle chance !" ou "pas de chance  ::(: ".
Tiens, pourquoi pas les deux  :;):

----------


## Mdinoc

> -Un malware dit heuristique, c'est--dire dtect d'aprs le comportement simul du malware, dont la signature ne suffisait pas; traduisez: un malware polymorphique, voire mtamorphique; ce genre de choses que la Russie peut envoyer  Isral pour faire dysfonctionner ses industries.


Ou un truc dont Norton _pense_ que c'est _peut-tre_ un malware (a veut dire a heuristique). J'espre qu'au moins il t'a demand confirmation avant de le supprimer.

S'agissant d'un .js, il aurait pu tre intressant de voir son contenu.

Le "[1]" dans le nom prte  souponner qu'il tait dans les Temporary Internet Files. Je me demande s'il y aurait eu moyen d'extraire des infos indiquant o IE l'a trouv...

----------

